# Eva Shockey Signature Series bow



## winchestrgirl (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## winchestrgirl (Aug 13, 2013)

This was my first robin hood ever


----------



## 49IHC (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. I'm looking to upgrade my wife's bow, currently a diamond razors edge, but no one has the Eva Shockey in stock around here for her to shoot. Been looking at a couple other bows but I think I'll make the trip to find an ES.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

How about this for your target/3D shooting?

try this on your ES.
VAP 600 spine
cut to 24.5"
80 grain glue in tips
VAP nocks
Bohning micro veins
This combo is a little bit on the weak side but it's target only because of the glue in tips.

294 FPS !!!
240 grain total weight.
11% foc

your pin gaps will be MUCH smaller

BTW...this Software for Archers Expert is SPOT ON PERFECT


----------



## wartank70 (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice


----------



## winchestrgirl (Aug 13, 2013)

It will certainly be well worth the drive.


----------



## tonstone (Dec 11, 2015)

I absolutely love my ESSS bow! Has anybody used theirs for 3D yet? I'd love to hear some input!


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I just Saturday ordered the new camo Eva Shocky bow for my wife. We both shot the black one they had in stock at 50 pounds and her 26 inch draw length and both of us thought it was very smooth drawing with no hump in the draw cycle. I thought that the back wall felt a little spongy but I seen that it had two cable stops and that bow might have needed some tuning. We're both excited to see it and should be an upgrade from her '06 BowTech Equalizer!


----------

